# Need Light Timer Advice



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I need some guidance from you guys. I've never used a light timer and am not sure what to buy.

I want to set up timers for my planted tanks with 4 hours on, two hours off, 4 hours on, 14 hours off. Is this doable? Can one timer take care of all that?

Many of my tanks have two lights on them. Are there timers that will handle more than one light?


Which ones do you think will do what I want in an economical manner? Ive looked at Amazon and read their reviews, but still don't know if timers will do the 4 on, 2 off, 4 on thing.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Almost all the timers sold now allow multiple on-off times, even the cheap ones. If you are looking at one in the store, what you want is one that has many little pins, one for each half-hour, that you push in or pull out to control when the outlet is on and off.

Some "heavy duty" timers have two outlets, one on each side. Or you can use an extension cord with multiple outlets. There are also "power centers", which are like a power strip with multiple outlets. One set of outlets is always on, and one set is controlled by a built-in timer. These are handy if all your tanks are close together so that the cords from the lights will reach the power center.

I bought a power center at Ace Hardware for about $25. Single outlet timers cost about $6-$8 at the big box stores.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, Michael!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Check to see if your light plugs are three pronged or two. then be sure to get one capable of three prong plugs if that is what you have. Not safe to use an adapter.

bob


----------



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Nancy, Home depot has a combo pack with 2 timers for $4.88, by far the cheapest and it will do the job (it is only a 2 prong timer, no grounding). The only issue is if you are going to plug in the timer and sleep close to it it may annoy you with the constant whirring sound, only if you sleep right next to the timer....


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks so much! I'm almost ready for a trip to Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## cv3back (Oct 4, 2012)

Don't underestimate the sound crime those cheap timer outlets! They can get really annoying real quick!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I use these. I like that they have two outlets so I can run my light and co2 on the same timer.

http://m.homedepot.com/p/GE-Plug-In-Dual-Outlet-Heavy-Duty-Timer/100685854/


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Get the timer that has a cover over the timer part. My cheap ones always get messed up by my dogs stepping on it. If you have to, you can break the third prong off. Its a safety ground but not necessary to run the light.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

"Its a safety ground but not necessary to run the light"

Correct.

but it is useful to keep you from being electrocuted.

Bob


----------



## dudebro (Sep 23, 2012)

My dogs bump into mine as well and I bump it when reaching to plug something else in.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> "Its a safety ground but not necessary to run the light"
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Don't take chances with electricity and water!


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nancy, now is a great time of year to get timers as they are putting all the Christmas stuff out. Even better would be to wait until December 26th when everything goes on clearance.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I cleaned out two Walmarts, but I was able to find enough for my tanks and they're all hooked up now. Hooray!!!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Cleaned out 2 Wal-Marts????? How many tanks do you have?

Timers do make life nice and easy don't they.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Michael said:


> Agreed! Don't take chances with electricity and water!


Best protection I've found is rubber sole shoes and 250k life insurance policy with ad&d. If I was to survive, I got AFLAC. I live in a house built in 40-50 that does not have any grounding on any plugs.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

chrislewistx said:


> Cleaned out 2 Wal-Marts????? How many tanks do you have?


I have nine planted tanks and 5 bare bottoms. Not having to turn lights off and on is significant!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you look at your light wattage and the timmer wattage, you may be able to run couples of tanks off one timer.


----------

